# How Important Do you Think A Map of Fallout Shelters Is For Us Americans?



## NajMorgan (Dec 27, 2017)

Considering tensions between North Korea(and China as well), what are your thoughts on us having a list of Fallout Shelters for the US?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Since your first post was an ad for another website, maybe your third one can be in the Introduction section...if you're planning on sticking around, that is. All you seem to want to do is promote your maps.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Seriously.....do you really think there ever would be enough shelter and food available? Years ago maybe the underground in London. jmo. The legislators have the best all to themselves. And what would those pansies do after it was safe to come out.....shit or go blind!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Since your first post was an ad for another website, maybe your third one can be in the Introduction section...if you're planning on sticking around, that is. All you seem to want to do is promote your maps.


Man .... I love this gal! (A Watchman reflects on some of his historical greetings to first time posters, who seem to be a little amiss in manners ...... of course this reflection is accompanied by his infamous crooked grin). :devil:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Back in the 50's you were never far from one. We have spread out and many of those older building that housed them are gone. By the time I reached one it would be too late anyhow.


----------



## NajMorgan (Dec 27, 2017)

I want to create awareness, and it's not my map. It's a great idea actually, and some of the websites point out that countries such as Russia, China, Korea, England, and Switzerland, etc all have shelters. All except for us. A little silly if you ask me, and we're the only ones that have been threatened with nuclear war recently.


----------



## NajMorgan (Dec 27, 2017)

There is not food in the old fallout shelters here in the US. The funding stopped for them a long time ago, and they're vacant and empty. Makes no sense to me. Only the elite and government officials have access to shelters in the US.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Why did you just contradict your initial post on this thread? Maybe I read it wrong, but, don't think so.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Ever here of MAD, mutually assured destruction. teotwawki.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I highly suggest that all democrats head directly to the government shelters.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Ever here of MAD, mutually assured destruction.


Yeah, and that piece of shit that would have never launched is gone from the scene, a true piece of anti American shit.

At least we have a true American running the show now and he would slam them.

I hope our satellites can see the rats running for their shelters before they launch on us.

Hopefully our targeting is sophisticated enough to obliterate the shelters and the C&C ones also, not just incinerating surface rats..


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I highly suggest that all democrats head directly to the government shelters.


lol, Slippy!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In Case Of Nuclear War:
1. Loosen pants
2. Place your head between legs
3. Kiss your butt goodbye


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Seems I skimmed a headline the last day or two that the old yellow signs from the 50's & 60's designating shelters were being taken down as the facilities were no longer maintained, crumbling, etc, in NYCity maybe? Anybody else see that? I'm not reading news stuff anymore. :devil:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In Case Of Nuclear War:
> 1. Loosen pants
> 2. Place your head between legs
> 3. Kiss your butt goodbye


Yup. We used to practice that in school on a regular basis.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I highly suggest that all democrats head directly to the government shelters.


Slippy my friend, we both know they will be the first one's in and will lock the doors behind them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

No shelter signs left around here at all.

Remember, big brother thinks there is too many of us by about 150 million, what does that tell you?

You, me, and our families, BLM, gang bangers, places like Dirtroit, Philly and Baltimore need to be reduced to zero population.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I think it's more likely I'll see a pay phone before I see a fallout shelter sign.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Public shelters = sheep in a pen.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If you think about it, almost all the bomb/fallout shelters for the "continuity of government" are secret in location.

They were built in secret, basically saying F'YOU serfs to the rest of us.

What the hell do you think is sitting under Andrews for one?

Why did they re-open Cheyenne Mountain? 

I could go on with other locations, but you should get the point.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Box of frogs said:


> Public shelters = sheep in a pen.


In many cases an instant ossuary, like those at Verdun.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Yup. We used to practice that in school on a regular basis.


Actually, I'll never forget this - it was written in black magic marker on the driver's sunvisor of an old pile o' crap International Cab Over semi tractor that I reluctantly drove for a very well known nation wide building products corporation.
Only it started with "In case of emergency................"


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

I live less than 2 miles from a major Target. Don't think a Fall Out shelter will do me much good.
And I don't think one exists near me anyway.


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Man .... I love this gal! (A Watchman reflects on some of his historical greetings to first time posters, who seem to be a little amiss in manners ...... of course this reflection is accompanied by his infamous crooked grin). :devil:


You're going to make some other girls here jealous.

*cough* @Cricket *cough* @TG *cough* @Mish


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Slippy my friend, we both know they will be the first one's in and will lock the doors behind them.





SOCOM42 said:


> No shelter signs left around here at all.
> 
> Remember, big brother thinks there is too many of us by about 150 million, what does that tell you?
> 
> You, me, and our families, BLM, gang bangers, places like Dirtroit, Philly and Baltimore need to be reduced to zero population.


Do not lose sight of the population count on this planet. The elite have made no secret of their desire to reduce this count.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Seems I skimmed a headline the last day or two that the old yellow signs from the 50's & 60's designating shelters were being taken down as the facilities were no longer maintained, crumbling, etc, in NYCity maybe? Anybody else see that? I'm not reading news stuff anymore. :devil:


I haven't seen a sign in quite sometime, I think that they were taken down because they think that they are no longer needed or the designated shelter would be pretty useless. The old shelters, in lower hallways in a school for example, how would one maintain it with a group of people without proper supplies, in the 60s and 70s there were many shelters designated with the infamous yellow signs, no supplies for extended use, meaning pretty useless.....


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

A map of empty no longer maintained locations ? 

The maintained locations are not going to let someone not on the list in. So I do not think the list / map is any good. Many were located in the basement of public buildings and although they were better than nothing were not very good protection . 

If you want a location yo got to build/make it yourself. 

Some areas of the country have underground storage areas old mines or just areas of limestone that they made bigger so they could use them as warehouses/storage. If a person had money you could rent space and park /set a connex or semi tractor trailer with supplies in one of those storage areas. 

One near Lewisburg Ohio of of I- 70 trucks come in an out but you never see trucks or any buildings on the property underground all kinds of roads, storage areas and plenty of parking for semi tractor trailers. If You had supplies in one of those limestone caves and could get into it fast enough you could easily wait out a short duration small nuclear exchange. 

Doubt the US ever gets a system to shelter its population from a nuclear event. We seem to struggle with shelters for events like hurricanes and tornadoes.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

In 1955 the Jr. high school I went to had plenty of CD supplies.

There was an underground area excavated for an Olympic size swimming pool and running track, it was never finished.

The concrete and steel roof acted as planned, a parking lot.

The construction had ceased from the onset of the depression era, never was restarted..

In that space were hundreds of pallets of stuff, all with the CD logo on them.

There were what I would guess at to be 35 gallon drums of water also stored in large numbers.

Today, as many of us older folks have seen, our government has turned in a self serving gaggle of leeches.

Mind you there always was a certain amount of them, today it is the majority.

As I have said before, they only care about their own survival, their actions prove it.

I have been in a few of the bunkers, they are not by any means built for us chattel.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

"We the People" won't know shit till we see the pretty glowing mushroom clouds.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe a false map with shelters marked in the big cities to draw the sheep away from my area would be a good thing.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> You're going to make some other girls here jealous.
> 
> *cough* @Cricket *cough* @TG *cough* @Mish


Watch it there Squatch ....Nobody and I mean nobody, messes with my stable (you forgot Annie), and by the way, whoever run off with Auntie ..... well, you just better bring her back right now, or I will hunt you down. :stick:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> You're going to make some other girls here jealous.
> 
> *cough* @*Cricket* *cough* @*TG* *cough* @*Mish*





A Watchman said:


> Watch it there Squatch ....Nobody and I mean nobody, messes with my stable (you forgot Annie), and by the way, whoever run off with Auntie ..... well, you just better bring her back right now, or I will hunt you down. :stick:


Ah hell, I was just followin your lead, Watchman. :tango_face_grin:

And I'm in nobody's stable; this filly runs free.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I had a stable once. They all threatened to stampede my ass in to the ground. :devil:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Ah hell, I was just followin your lead, Watchman. :tango_face_grin:
> 
> And I'm in nobody's stable; this filly runs free.
> 
> View attachment 65138


Yea, yea, yea ..... that's what I let the other gals think also.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

The maps are worthless as the supplies are not there and many of the buildings are not as well . Many old schools were used and have since been torn down.

https://www.stripes.com/news/us/in-...ter-may-not-be-the-ideal-place-to-go-1.507215


----------

